# No Connections Available



## Joshimodo

Hey TSF, I need your help.

I'm at my wit's end. I've just brought this Acer Aspire One D260 netbook, and I'm having trouble with the wireless. It simply says "No connections available", and it displays no networks in the network menu.

I'm using:
Acer Aspire One D260 netbook with Windows 7 Starter (32-bit)
Broadcom WLAN adapter (802.11n, built-in)
Sky Broadband Netgear router (the newest one, as far as I'm aware. Supports b/g, but n is backwards compatible, is it not?)

The router is clearly not at fault (as far as I can tell), as the Xbox 360, PS3, iPad, and phones can all detect the router, as well as both neighbour's routers. Additionally, my main PC and currently this netbook are wired via ethernet to it, and work fine.

I've scoured Google as best I can, and found a few possible solutions, none of which work thus far, such as CMD winsock reset, ip reset, uninstalling the wireless card and reinstalling, updating drivers, disabling the card and re-enabling, using Xirrus wifi monitor, etc.

The router is set to WPA, which I believe this card can support, but it still doesn't detect it in WEP or no security, so I can pretty much rule the router out.

In Device Manager, NO objects are displaying ? or !.

ipconfig lists the WLAN as Media Disconnected. (I'm assuming this is the reason for the troubles, but I can't seem to enable it). Yes, the card is on (FN+F3).



Please help if possible, as this is supposed to be a gift for Christmas. If any other information is necessary, feel free to ask.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Joshimodo

Anybody?


----------



## 2xg

Hi Joshimodo,

Do you have any Security/Firewall Software installed? Norton, McAfee, AVG or similar?

Are you using a 3rd party connection manager software to wireless connect? If you do, you have to disable the Wireless Zero Configuration (WZC) from Control Panel's Services. If not, the WLAN Auto Config needs to be Started.
Control Panel\System and Security\Administrative Tools, locate WLAN Auto Config and Disable.

The rest of these Network Services must be on Started mode:
• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
• Computer Browser 
• DHCP Client 
• DNS Client 
• Network Connections 
• Network Location Awareness 
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
• Server 
• TCP/IP Netbios helper 
• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
• Workstation 

Please post an update.


----------



## Joshimodo

2xg said:


> Hi Joshimodo,
> 
> Do you have any Security/Firewall Software installed? Norton, McAfee, AVG or similar?
> 
> Are you using a 3rd party connection manager software to wireless connect?


No, I do not have any security or firewalls set up on the Netbook, and no 3rd party software for connections of any kind (unless there's some Acer bloatware lurking around).







2xg said:


> WLAN Auto Config needs to be Started.
> Control Panel\System and Security\Administrative Tools, locate WLAN Auto Config and Disable.
> 
> The rest of these Network Services must be on Started mode:
> • COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
> • Computer Browser
> • DHCP Client
> • DNS Client
> • Network Connections
> • Network Location Awareness
> • Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
> • Server
> • TCP/IP Netbios helper
> • Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only)
> • WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only)
> • Workstation
> 
> Please post an update.



I'm not sure what you mean by the WLAN Auto Config part, as you state it needs to be started, then you tell me to disable it. Either way, it's already Started, and no change came from disabling and restarting it.


All of those services are started (already were).

Does that narrow it down?


----------



## 2xg

Let's try repairing the TCP/IP and Winsock. 

Click on Start=> All Programs => Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* press enter
Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* press enter
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* press enter
Restart the computer after.


----------



## Joshimodo

2xg said:


> Let's try repairing the TCP/IP and Winsock.
> 
> Click on Start=> All Programs => Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.
> 
> Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* press enter
> Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* press enter
> Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* press enter
> Restart the computer after.


IPv4 and WINSOCK resets proceed as normal, however IPv6 replies with "No user defined settings to reset". Is that an issue?

Still no change after the reset.


----------



## gofish

Hi Just went to Acer UK site and got manual for your Netbook. It says the wireless networking is an option which is why they have put in the Broadcom WLAN adapter. It is not a standard part of the netbook - according to the manual the netbook only has an Ethernet connection and Bluetooth. Are you sure the drivers are loaded for the WLan adapter? Did a CD come with the Netbook for the WLAN adapter?
Do you know anyone who can test the Broadcom WLAN adapter for you?
If all the software is loaded and setup correctly then the adapter will be the problem.
Most Win 7 laptops connect to wireless networks very easily and require very little work other than putting Wireless Network Key.


----------



## Joshimodo

gofish said:


> Hi Just went to Acer UK site and got manual for your Netbook. It says the wireless networking is an option which is why they have put in the Broadcom WLAN adapter. It is not a standard part of the netbook - according to the manual the netbook only has an Ethernet connection and Bluetooth. Are you sure the drivers are loaded for the WLan adapter? Did a CD come with the Netbook for the WLAN adapter?
> Do you know anyone who can test the Broadcom WLAN adapter for you?
> If all the software is loaded and setup correctly then the adapter will be the problem.
> Most Win 7 laptops connect to wireless networks very easily and require very little work other than putting Wireless Network Key.


It has a wireless card, yes. This model has the Atheros Ethernet card and the Broadcom WLAN card. The drivers are the latest available, and are installed. No CD came with it, as it doesn't have a CD drive, much like most Netbooks.


----------



## 2xg

Have you tried assigning Static or Manual IP?


----------



## Joshimodo

2xg said:


> Have you tried assigning Static or Manual IP?



How would I go about doing that?


----------



## 2xg

Here you go.


----------



## Joshimodo

2xg said:


> Here you go.


No change. Edited both the Broadcom Wireless Adapter and Windows Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter to the ADSL settings on the router control panel, no luck.

Any of this narrow it down? I may be able to check a different wireless location tomorrow, as well.


----------



## 2xg

Yes, try connecting it to a different wireless network, make sure to remove the wireless profiles first of the computer.


----------



## Joshimodo

I forgot to take the Netbook, so I wasn't able to test it elsewhere. I doubt it's anything to do with the router, however.


Do you think I should wipe the Netbook to factory settings, and see if I can set it up then?


----------



## 2xg

Will it be easier to take it to a Hotspot first rather than formatting?


> I forgot to take the Netbook, so I wasn't able to test it elsewhere. I doubt it's anything to do with the router, however.


You may also try a Repair, see if it helps rather than formatting. Here's how.


----------



## Joshimodo

2xg said:


> Will it be easier to take it to a Hotspot first rather than formatting?
> 
> You may also try a Repair, see if it helps rather than formatting. Here's how.


I'll be taking it to a few hotspots tomorrow, so I might get some results. Will keep you updated.

I can't repair it, as there is no DVD drive on the netbook. I guess I'd have to make a boot image on a USB stick?


----------



## mrpetreli

THIS WORKED FOR ME!!

1.To resolve the issue, I suggest you to change the network name and channel on the router by following the steps given below on a wired computer:

- Open a browser on the computer that is connected to the router with an ethernet cable.
- In the address bar type in 192.168.2.1 and hit "Enter".
- Leave the password blank and click Submit". 
-Click on "Channel and SSID" under "Wireless".
-change the SSID to a new name. For example Home.
-change wireless channel to 1 or 6 or 11.
- Apply changes.

2.After the above steps please do the following steps to remove the preferred networks and getting connected to the network.

Please follow the steps given below for wireless configuration using Windows Utility:

1) If the operating system is XP:

- Click on "Start" then click on "Run".
- Type in "services.msc", it opens up a services local window.
- Right click on " Wireless Zero Configuration" and restart the services.
- Click "Start" on the bottom left hand side of your computer screen and go to "Control Panel".
- Click "Network and Internet Connections" and then choose "Network Connections".
- In the "Network Connections" window, we would find "Wireless Network Connection" icon.
- Right click on the icon and choose "Properties". In the "Wireless Network Connection Properties" window, we should find 3 tabs on the top. "General", "Wireless Networks" and "Advanced".
- Click "Wireless Networks". We would find "Available Networks" and "Preferred Networks". Under "Preferred Networks", highlight all the available networks one by one and click on "Remove". "Preferred Networks" should be completely blank. Click "OK".
- We would be back on the "Network Connections" window. Right click on the "Wireless Network Connection" and choose "View Available Wireless Networks".
- We would find a list of networks. Choose your network and try connecting.
2) If the operating system is Vista:
- Click "Start" on the bottom left hand side of your computer screen and choose "Control Panel".
- Click on "Network and Internet" and then "Network and Sharing Center".
- In the "Network and Sharing Center" window, click "Manage wireless networks" on the top left hand side.
- Remove all the networks under "Preferred Network". Close all the windows.
- On the desktop or the main screen of the computer, click "Start" and choose "Connect To".
- A window would come up showing all the available networks. Highlight your network and click "Connect".
3) If the operating system is Windows 7:
- Click "Start" on the bottom left hand side of your computer screen and choose "Control Panel".
- Click on "Network and Internet" and then "Network and Sharing Center".
- In the "Network and Sharing Center" window, click "Manage wireless networks" on the top left hand side.
- Remove all the networks from this page and get back on "Network and sharing center".
- Click "Change adapter settings".
- Right click "wireless network connection" and choose "connect/disconnect".
- Select your network and click connect.

4) If the operating system is Mac OS X:
- Click airport icon on to the right hand corner next to the system time.
- Turn airport on.
- Select the network and click connect.
- Enter the network keys or pass code to the join the network and click "OK".
Note: While connecting to a WEP encrypted network enter a $ followed by the network key.


----------

